# the rut



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

when is the rut? cant figure it out!:embara: thanks much


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Its usually different for different areas! Here.. the rut will probably start the end of October... early Nov... we will just have to see how the weather goes from here on out!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Be in the woods the first week of Nov.. :wink:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Its usually different for different areas! Here.. the rut will probably start the end of October... early Nov... we will just have to see how the weather goes from here on out!


actually weather has nothing to do with the rut it has to do with moon phses and things like that every place is differebt but usally first or second week of november


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I guarantee if you come to Iowa when it was very hot throughout the first few weeks of the season the rut will possibly start late... sometimes early! Moon phases arent always an accurate reading of rut i have found! But thats just iowa.. idk where you are from and the way your deer act! The deer i hunt either have the rut rather early or rather late... so.....

Say what you want.. just thought i would show my side!


----------



## smallhntr (Aug 2, 2006)

*I think*

I think that it goes from north east down west then up so it starts in the third week of november in md but I think its a day or so later for each state.


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

im mo it normaly starts around the first of nov


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

i guess it starts 1 week in nov in most places. right? :dontknow:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

armyboy said:


> i guess it starts 1 week in nov in most places. right? :dontknow:


Just be out in the field each weekend and wait till you see doe running from bucks... 

You'll know its rut then!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Just be out in the field each weekend and wait till you see doe running from bucks...
> 
> You'll know its rut then!


i guess


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I guarantee if you come to Iowa when it was very hot throughout the first few weeks of the season the rut will possibly start late... sometimes early! Moon phases arent always an accurate reading of rut i have found! But thats just iowa.. idk where you are from and the way your deer act! The deer i hunt either have the rut rather early or rather late... so.....
> 
> Say what you want.. just thought i would show my side!


So whats the middle? Just kidding i had to say that one! Ya they usually start early or late around here to. Usually start of november. But if you want to shoot a buck you dont have to wait for rut. You know...


----------

